# How To Make Your Dog Poop



## SMARTY

Some of you are going to have issues with this, but here goes;

This is a little secret all the show people know or should to get your dog to poop in the x pen before going into the show ring. Most of the dog handlers do it. I did it for many years on my boxers and even on Smarty when we were showing. As Galen has been my not so easy to House Train girl I did it to her 3 times last week in the area of the yard where we want the poop, we had a big party, and she has not had one accident in the house since.

I went to the internet typed in "Match dog poop" to see if it would come up and here it is.

How To Match Your Dog To Make It Poop

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/matching.html
Take one or two paper matches and put the sulfur tips briefly in your mouth to wet them. 
Straddle your dog facing its butt.
Pull the tail out of the way and insert the now wet sulfur tips of the matches in your dog's anus, deep enough that just the ends of the matches are visible and hang out just a tiny bit.
Release the dog.
Usually the dog will start squatting almost immediately to expel the matches. If the dog doesn't, then you can repeat the steps above. 
Do not insert more than 4 matches at a time. Rarely do you need to use 4 matches but some dogs are more stubborn than others. (I have never used more than 2)
When the dog squats to expel the matches, it will usually poop too. Don't forget to clean up after your dog.


----------



## pjewel

You'd better hope your baby doesn't walk past an open flame. Bang! ound:


----------



## SMARTY

pjewel said:


> You'd better hope your baby doesn't walk past an open flame. Bang! ound:


And I was trying to give out trade secrets..........no respect around here......


----------



## pjewel

Couldn't resist. :evil:


----------



## tabby2

I guess that's one way to light a fire under them . . . . . (okay, come on, you had to expect that, right?)


----------



## BeverlyA

:flame:

I've told that to people at work, and without fail, someone will ask if it works on people :attention:


Beverly


----------



## mybella

Wow - that is really interesting. I never knew there was a trick to it. I guess that would be good to try before getting on a long plane ride. I admit I don't think I would do it.

Thanks for sharing though. Any other trade secrets!

Marie


----------



## Kathie

Does it work if they're constipated??


----------



## Missy

Can you be arrested for practicing this on the streets?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Too much information....................


----------



## marjrc

Missy said:


> Can you be arrested for practicing this on the streets?


LMBO !!!!! O.k., I was TRYING to stay serious, but Missy you just spoiled it. LOL ound:

Sandi, could this in any way be risky? Just asking...


----------



## Havtahava

Yep! Great tip. I always keep matchsticks in my grooming bag now. After two different accidents in the show ring, I will never take my dog in the ring again without being sure they have eliminated. This method works great.


----------



## SMARTY

marjrc said:


> Sandi, could this in any way be risky? Just asking...


 If I thought for one minute there were any risks involved I would never do this to a dog. You wet the book match so the sulfur will give them the urge. I have never heard of a problem with it. I would not recommend making a habit of it.


----------



## juliav

BeverlyA said:


> :flame:
> 
> I've told that to people at work, and without fail, someone will ask if it works on people :attention:
> 
> Beverly


I don't know about matches, but have heard of people using fever thermometers on infants.


----------



## SMARTY

Kathie said:


> Does it work if they're constipated??


I would not use it for that the match is to give the urge. In constipation the urge is usually there just no results.


----------



## Chasza

Well, alright....I'm going to ask.

Is this the flimsy matches in a small book, or the wooden matches in a box? Because I wood think that a wooden match would feel really bad to the dog - on the other hand - I can't imagine sticking in a flimsy one enough to do any good. And is the point of wetting the sulfur end just to make it go in easier?

I have heard of this before, and wondered about this, but never asked.

(clearly I have not attempted this)


----------



## SMARTY

flimsy matches in a small book is what you use.


----------



## Xtina88

I know you said not to make a habit out of it... so how often is too often? Is it a good method for potty training, or just a last resort kind of thing?


----------



## SMARTY

I've never used it for potty training except for this time with Galen. It could be an aid but I would not want it to be something done daily. It is great for when you are in a hurry or know they have to go before getting in the car, on a plane, going into a show ring, etc.


----------



## Havtahava

I wouldn't use it for potty training, but for a non-show person, something like travel as Sandi indicated, would be a good reason.

I use the small wooden matches (the matches that are only an inch long) and I only use one.


----------



## Beamer

Hmmmm.... ok, I cannot imagine trying to shove matches up Beamer butt?! lol.. He would freak out!! hahaaha.. I guess show dogs are ok with it since they are wayyyy better behaved than Beamer.. lol


Ryan


----------



## Xtina88

Thanks for the info... would it be of any health risk as far as putting the match in your mouth if you are sick? I mean, could the dog then get sick if you were sick, from your saliva?


----------



## Havtahava

Well, since most human illnesses are not zoonotic (passed between species), probably not, but your vet would be better to ask that question.


----------



## Xtina88

Havtahava said:


> Well, since most human illnesses are not zoonotic (passed between species)


Oh :redface: Yeah, I knew that... eep:


----------



## SMARTY

Havtahava said:


> I use the small wooden matches (the matches that are only an inch long) and I only use one.


Good to know I've always used the little book matches.


----------



## SMARTY

Beamer said:


> Hmmmm.... ok, I cannot imagine trying to shove matches up Beamer butt?! lol.. He would freak out!! hahaaha.. I guess show dogs are ok with it since they are wayyyy better behaved than Beamer.. lol
> 
> Ryan


Lately Beamer has not needed a matched butt. None of the dogs like it, that's the point, " I can't reach it so I can push this out of my butt."


----------



## marjrc

I know you wouldn't do at thing to harm any of your dogs, Sandi. It just sounded a little "invasive" to me and I guess I was amazed this would even work! lol Guess you learn something new every day. lol

Ryan, if you use this method, Marija MUST take a picture of you doing it. 'k??


----------



## Redorr

I have never heard of this - no surprise there - but it would be really helpful before getting on a plane. I usually do alot of timing planning around meals before flying with Lola, but in case it didn't work "out" in time, this would probably be best for her. But then there is that point Missy brings up that I would have to do this out on the street, because I don't have a yard...I would probably get arrested after being reported by some nosey dog lady! "Excuse me ma'am, but we have reports that you were using matches in trying to light your dog's farts. This is not humane activity..." :redface:


----------



## Sheri

Redorr said:


> I have never heard of this - no surprise there - but it would be really helpful before getting on a plane. I usually do alot of timing planning around meals before flying with Lola, but in case it didn't work "out" in time, this would probably be best for her. But then there is that point Missy brings up that I would have to do this out on the street, because I don't have a yard...I would probably get arrested after being reported by some nosey dog lady! "Excuse me ma'am, but we have reports that you were using matches in trying to light your dog's farts. This is not humane activity..." :redface:


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## marjrc

True, Anne. And knowing Lola, she'd have a lot to say about it!! LOL


----------

